# Geekvape Tsunami



## Attie (23/1/16)

Any vendors please?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike (23/1/16)

Airflow isn't ideal, but damn I want one of those!


----------



## Ediskrad (23/1/16)

Like a Kennedy 22. but better, yes please any Vendors?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/4/16)

Tsunami's should hit our stores either tomorrow or late today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MoeB786 (4/4/16)

@Vapers Corner

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (4/4/16)

HI 

We have very limited stock of silver in stock. 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/tsunami-rda-by-geekvape-674?category=90

More coming in the next week or so. 

VC


----------



## RevnLucky7 (5/4/16)

Tsunami's will be in stores tomorrow for the Cape Town folk. They're on the website now.


----------



## VapeGrrl (6/4/16)

Our stock has just arrived. They will be loaded on our website shortly


----------

